

This is my new game Trickochet, and how I fund my startup - benologist
http://www.gamesgames.com/game/Trickochet.html

======
benologist
Hope you guys like it. It's exclusive to that site and others within the same
network for about a week so if you have feedback or find bugs please share
with me.

I should gross about 7 or 8 grand off it in total which is how I've fund my
startup over the last year... an analytics platform for Flash games like these
and their more social cousins.

Edit: It also provides me a great opportunity to really show what my startup
does and means:

[http://blog.swfstats.com/post/Trickochet-launched-today-
or-w...](http://blog.swfstats.com/post/Trickochet-launched-today-or-why-
SWFStats-matters.aspx)

It's been out about 24 hours and an early, glaring and killer problem has
become visible. Nobody will share, favourite, or rank well a game they start
losing on the 4th and abandon on the 5th levels.

